
Show HN: Take PayPal payments with a Google form - tdeck
https://paybyform.com
======
tdeck
I built this as a side project over a few weeks. Apps Script is surprisingly
limited in terms of customizing forms, but I'm happy with the result. There
are of course plenty of alternative form builders our there, but this is the
only thing to help people take payments if they're sticking with Google Forms
for one reason or another.

